# لماذا أؤمن بالله؟بالصور



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*لماذا أؤمن بالله؟






















































































*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*صور جميلة 
وفعلا السموات والارض تتحدث بمجد اللة 

الرب يباركك كلدانية​*


----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *صور جميلة​*
> *وفعلا السموات والارض تتحدث بمجد اللة *
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك كلدانية *​



راجعة ليسوع
مرسي لمروورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## فادى محب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

صور روعه


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2010)

فادى محب قال:


> صور روعه


 
شكرااا لمروورك  الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

صور روعة يال كلدانية

مشكورة اختى

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> صور روعة يال كلدانية
> 
> مشكورة اختى
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


 
 تشرفت بمرورك العطر
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جدا جدا
فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## vetaa (7 يناير 2011)

*روووووووووووعه فعلا
قد ايه كل حاجه بتبين لينا حب ربنا

بس اللى يحس ويفهم ويحب

ميرسى يا قمر
ويستاهل التثبيت 
*


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا*​
> *فى منتهى الروعه*
> *الرب يباركك*​




منور  موضوعي المتواضع​

شكرا ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *روووووووووووعه فعلا*
> *قد ايه كل حاجه بتبين لينا حب ربنا*
> 
> *بس اللى يحس ويفهم ويحب*
> ...


 
 شكراا حبيبتيvetaa لتثبيت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fullaty (8 يناير 2011)

*حلوين اوى يا كلدانيه 
وفعلا ربنا موجود فى كل حياتنا بس احنا نتامل هنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2011)

فيبى يوسف قال:


> *حلوين اوى يا كلدانيه *
> *وفعلا ربنا موجود فى كل حياتنا بس احنا نتامل هنا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


 
عطرت  موضوعي
بمرورك  الرااااائع
شكرااااا لك 



​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يناير 2011)

*حلوين خالص *

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلوين خالص *​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



 elamer​


----------



## لدى المسيح (16 يناير 2011)

كنت أشعر ان اوردتى تتمدد اتساعاً وانا اقرء واشعر بايحاء غنى منبعث الى الروح من التفكر باله الروح 

الله نور السموات والارض ,, العلى الذى لا علاه شيىء .. والقريب الذى لا  أدنى منه شىء ,, والحبيب

الذى لا احب منه شىء

سبحان الله ولله الحمد
​


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا" وأتمنى لك حياة بمشاركة الرب الذي تحبه​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2011)

MICHAEL NSTAS قال:


> شكرا" وأتمنى لك حياة بمشاركة الرب الذي تحبه
> ​



MICHAEL


----------



## tamav maria (30 يناير 2011)

صور رووووووعه
وايات اروووووووع


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2011)

netta قال:


> صور رووووووعه
> وايات اروووووووع


 مرسي لمروورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## emelioo (4 فبراير 2011)

*صور جميلة​اليوم ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم (مز 95-7)




​*


----------



## govany shenoda (4 فبراير 2011)

في منتهي الروعه
ميرسي *يا كلدانيه للصور الجميله*
*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## روما98 (4 فبراير 2011)

_صور جميلة جداً يا جوفانى_

_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

emelioo قال:


> *صور جميلة​*
> *اليوم ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم (مز 95-7)*
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> في منتهي الروعه
> 
> ميرسي *يا كلدانيه للصور الجميله*
> *الرب يباركك*
> ​






​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

روما98 قال:


> _صور جميلة جداً  _
> 
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## F A D Y (6 فبراير 2011)

_شكرا الرب يباركيك
_​


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2011)

F A D Y قال:


> _شكرا الرب يباركيك_
> ​



نورت موضوعي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 فبراير 2011)

جميلة أوى جدا خالص


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> جميلة أوى جدا خالص


=+إيرينى ​نورت موضوعي
شكراا لك​


----------



## emelioo (4 أبريل 2011)

ان الحب  الإلهي هو أكثر قــوة من العاطفة الطبيعية  + + + الـقـديــس  دورثـــيـــــئــــــوس


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2011)

emelioo قال:


> ان الحب الإلهي هو أكثر قــوة من العاطفة الطبيعية + + + الـقـديــس دورثـــيـــــئــــــوس


 

اسعدني مروورك 





​​​​


----------



## مرمرين (4 يونيو 2011)

لأنه هو القدوس  خالق كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2011)

مرمرين قال:


> لأنه هو القدوس خالق كل شىء


 شكرااا لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

تحفة ...تحفة....تحفة 

ميرسي كتيييييييييييير 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تحفة ...تحفة....تحفة
> 
> 
> ميرسي كتيييييييييييير
> ...



ويبارك حبيبتي 
مرسي لمروورك الجميل ​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 يونيو 2011)

الصوورر روووعة كلدانية 

الرب يبارك حياتك وينور قلبك بنوره 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> الصوورر روووعة كلدانية
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وينور قلبك بنوره
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


مرسي للتقييم
تشرفت بمرورك العطر
ربنا يبارك حياتك




​


----------



## clod (27 نوفمبر 2011)

حتى كلمة شكرا قليلة على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جميييييييل جدا يا كلدانية

اكتر من رائع

شكرا ليكى


----------



## RASHY19_7 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع مجهوووووودك بجد رااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميييييييل جدا يا كلدانية
> 
> اكتر من رائع
> 
> شكرا ليكى


نورتي ياقمر 
مرسي للتقييم الغالي
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك




 ​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2011)

RASHY19_7 قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااائع مجهوووووودك بجد رااااااااائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 نورتي ياقمر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسى للصور الرائعة *


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الملكة هيلانة قال:


> *ميرسى للصور الرائعة *


نورتي اختي هيلانة
ربنا يبارك ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رائعة جدا الصور والكلمات
ميرسي حبيبتي
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *رائعة جدا الصور والكلمات*​
> *ميرسي حبيبتي*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​​




مرسي جدااا لمرورك وللتقييم الغالي
الرب يبارك  خدمتك​


----------



## عماد شحاته (14 ديسمبر 2011)

صور جميلة 
وفعلا السموات والارض تتحدث بمجد اللة 

الرب يباركك كلدانية


----------



## amgd beshara (17 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع من الاخر
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> صور جميلة
> وفعلا السموات والارض تتحدث بمجد اللة
> 
> الرب يباركك كلدانية


 
شكراً على مرورك الجميل 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع من الاخر
> ربنا يعوضك


 شكراً على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (17 يوليو 2012)

شكر لك أختي كلدانية على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> شكر لك أختي كلدانية على الموضوع الرائع


 مرسي لمروورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------

